# Avian Medicine book to recommend, anyone?



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

I've come across a few times on the list someone mentioning info from an avian medicine book they have. I think I would like to obtain a good avian medicine book. The local library offering was printed in 1957







So it didn't even mention the Paramyxovirus I was trying to research; they were still calling these symptoms "virtigo" without any idea what was causing it. LOL

What books are folks out there familiar with and where would I acquire them?

Thanks,
Stacey


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

Cant help with a book though others probally can, However I keep this site on my fav list and it helps.
Medical Formulary for pigeons http://members.aol.com/duiven/vet.htm


----------



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

I use "Avian Medicinerinciples and Application. by Ritchie,Harrison,Harrison. I have the abridged version which is good, but the hard cover, unabridged is the best. My vet uses that one. It does cost, however. I think the last price I saw was about $300 for the hard cover. The abridged version cost around $70.
Kaaryn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I see that the avian medicine principles.. is on a website, seemingly complete - or large extracts anyway, and can be browsed (if one has the time and a fast connexion!). 

The link is http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/main.htm 

no pics, though.

John

[This message has been edited by John_D (edited November 30, 2003).]


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

See www.avianpublications.com 
The Harrison's abridged is about $40.
The full textbook sells for about $ll0 from the Harrison's bird diet website. Shipping is about $l0.

Almost all of the avian medicine books are between $80 and $ll0. A few are much more expensive, but no reason to pay that much.

Bruce at avian publications can order any book in publication even if it isn't on his website of books. Interesting book list he has.

A very good site for articles to print out is www.exoticpetvet.net 

Marian


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, folks, as usual, quite helpful!

Thanks!
Stacey


----------

